# Day 2/3 bloods



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Wondering if someone could give me some advice - i received my letter of offer for ICSI with Mays AF - its says to have day 2/3 bloods done with my next AF and send these results with my Treatment planning letter - my af is due anyday now - so do i have them done now and keep the results until i send my letter back in May?  If i wait til Aprils af i'll be due around Easter holidays and my docs will be closed.  What did you ladies do when you got your letter of offer?


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

yay babyd so pleased for you 
my offer came on early feb & af came the same day so on day 3 i had my bloods done at the gp's collected the results on the tues & held on to them until march's af when i sent them back to rfc along with the treatment forms, which was about a week or two ago.
not sure if everyone does this but it made me feel like i was actually doing something productive


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey missy

yeah do ur bloods with this AF and hold onto them..think everyone tends to do that..

least then ul have them and wont run into any bother round easter..

good luck pet..
   

Jenna xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks alot Danni and Jenna you have put my mind at rest.  I'll get them done this week.  Finally feel like im doing something now - Woo hoo


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Whooppeeee Babyd things are starting to move in the right direction


----------



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

babyd get the bloods done asap for sure and hold on to the results until u have to send them back with the treatment planning letter, congrats on making it to this stage without goin crazy!   everythin goes to plan.

afm am expecting to start again hopefully june, could i check with u all what exactly the letter says about the day 3 bloods ( is it just for fsh) as i want to get mine done in may as my cycle is very long and i almost got delayed last time.

for everyone else getting started or already on this whirlwind road      let this be r year


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey ababyd - thanks im so pleased i received it, i was pulling my hair out...lol  The letter says attend your GP for bloods tests on day 2 or 3 of your n4ext period to check FSH and Oestradiol hormone levels.  I hope this helps. We are also with RFC on 11th April to have Hepatitis B & C and HIV Tests.  
I rang my docs this morning to ask them when af arrives can i just ring to make an appt, very rude receptionist told me id have to wait two weeks for an appt - i cracked up to say the least, i need day 2/3 bloods done two weeks isnt good enough - she told me she would have to get the nurse to ring me.  So nurse rang and i explained the situation she gave me an appt for Friday - i just hope af arrives today or tomorrow - i think this is the only time i want my AF to hurry and show up... how ironic!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Receptionists do my head in. my day 2/3 came when we had the bad snow i drove up to the clinic only for them to cancel my appt so i rang the rfc to explain and she said to ring gynae in my nearest hospital which i did and they kindly did my bloods.


----------



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the advice babyd i'd forgotten all about the oestradiol hormone, thankfully my dr's receptionist is lovely and everyone in the practice is very accommodating, as if things arent stressful enough without having to deal with stroppy receptionists. hope    rears her ugly head for u soon, i'll keep my fingers crossed


----------

